# How do I tell if I have Sirius Satellite



## Dan Lee (Feb 6, 2006)

I just purchased a 2005 Frontier Nismo CC 4x4 with the Rockford Fosgate audio system. When I press "Radio" it says to call an 800 number for Sirius connection. I did call to activate it. The Sirius tech gave me an account but we never could get it to actually receive satellite radio. Is there something I am not getting or would the Rockford Fosgate prompt me to activate a system that is not even a part of my vehicle? How do I tell if satellite is installed?


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

Dan Lee said:


> I just purchased a 2005 Frontier Nismo CC 4x4 with the Rockford Fosgate audio system. When I press "Radio" it says to call an 800 number for Sirius connection. I did call to activate it. The Sirius tech gave me an account but we never could get it to actually receive satellite radio. Is there something I am not getting or would the Rockford Fosgate prompt me to activate a system that is not even a part of my vehicle? How do I tell if satellite is installed?


i had this happen to me too. I had to call back and have Sirius re-send the signal to connect me. I apparently missed it the first time and sat there for over an hour waiting for it to connect. If you have a cell phone, turn your truck on, have the radio on for satelite and call them.. everything must be on when they send the signal. Hope that helps.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Dan Lee said:


> I just purchased a 2005 Frontier Nismo CC 4x4 with the Rockford Fosgate audio system. When I press "Radio" it says to call an 800 number for Sirius connection. I did call to activate it. The Sirius tech gave me an account but we never could get it to actually receive satellite radio. Is there something I am not getting or would the Rockford Fosgate prompt me to activate a system that is not even a part of my vehicle? How do I tell if satellite is installed?



Just because you have the RF system installed doesn't mean you have the satellite radio tuner and antenna you need to receive the signal. I'm 99% sure that you do have it because you get the message, but I can't be certain with only the info you gave. Although, I can't imagine why it would tell you to call Sirius instead of XM if you didn't already have the Sirius equipment installed.

Was Sirius listed as a separate line item on your original sticker? Do you see a small black satellite radio antenna anywhere on your truck? (I don't have the factory satellite radio installed, so I don't know exactly where it would be).

Look underneath the dash on the driver's side. If you see a metal box mounted underneath the dashboard on the left side of the center console (the receiver), then you have the satellite radio installed. If not, you don't.

Here's a picture of the satellite reciever:

http://www.fototime.com/1ECCB1CFBA4348E/standard.jpg

NOTE: IF YOU DO HAVE THE SIRIUS RECEIVER INSTALLED AND WOULD RATHER HAVE XM, YOU CAN CHANGE OUT THAT LITTLE BOX WITH THE XM ONE AND USE THE FACTORY SYSTEM FOR XM (AND SELL THE OTHER ONE EITHER ON THIS FORUM OR ON EBAY).


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep that is an XM reciever...and that is my truck!! . It is very easy to see. Aso look to see if you have an antenna on the top of the windshield on the passenger side. If you have that, you more than likley have a reciever as well.

Regards

gordynismo


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 6, 2006)

Well that photo makes it pretty clear. The one in my Nismo says Sirius Satellite Receiver right on it. I don't really see the antennae but obviously I do have the receiver. My remaining problem is that when I press "Radio" to toggle from FM to AM and then to Sat it won't stay on Sat. It just immediately goes to the message to call the 800 number. Guess I will try registering again soon as I get time.

Thanks for the prompt info at least this confirms I have a sat. receiver.


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

Curiosity compells me to ask if you are being charged for the Sirius service even though you aren't gettin it. Sirius is a subscription service isn't it? Did you give the tech a credit card number for monthly fees or did you pay for a years service up front when you bought the truck? 

-tf


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 6, 2006)

I didn't give a credit card but did give my full address and contact info. He did give me an account number and I did go on-line and listen to their stations thru my computer. I have been too busy to try again to get it going but will soon. Supposedly, the 1st 3 months service are free anyway.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Has anybody activated their "satellite-ready" system? Thats what I have in my Nismo. Is it just a matter of plugging in the receiver and an antenna?
I've looked on the Sirius site but they have neither and I'm hoping that I don't have to buy them at the dealer but that I can find them at Best Buy or someplace.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

if ur looking to add it and control it with the factory stereo i think ull have to goto your dealer for it, u can get after market setups, but that depends if u mind having a separete receiver or not, ive added sirius to mine with an aftermarket kit and love it


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I just checked the dealer prices. If I wanted to get Sirius it would cost 336 for the receiver + 80 for the antenna for my pre-wired radio (that came with the audio pack). :loser: All of a sudden good ole FM sounds even better.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Centurion said:


> I just checked the dealer prices. If I wanted to get Sirius it would cost 336 for the receiver + 80 for the antenna for my pre-wired radio (that came with the audio pack). :loser: All of a sudden good ole FM sounds even better.


Get an aftermarket setup and an aux input adapter. You'll keep the CD-quality sound and it will be much cheaper.

I chose the XM Commander. Below is a link to the thread where I posted a few pictures. (Note: You won't have to use the FM modulator like I did because you have the 6-CD system. You can use an aux input adapter to create a set of RCA inputs.)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=116023

_Question for everyone: Since the RF head unit is made by Clarion, has anyone found out whether or not the Terk XM Direct kit for a Clarion head unit will work with the RF head unit? I've been suspicious that the Nissan-supplied kit is nothing more than an XM direct kit, but I haven't seen enough information to know for sure. I'm sure Nissan didn't go through the expense of having a third-party develop a completely new kit that was ONLY made for Nissan vehicles._


----------



## Pepco1 (Feb 3, 2006)

Dan Lee said:


> Well that photo makes it pretty clear. The one in my Nismo says Sirius Satellite Receiver right on it. I don't really see the antennae but obviously I do have the receiver. My remaining problem is that when I press "Radio" to toggle from FM to AM and then to Sat it won't stay on Sat. It just immediately goes to the message to call the 800 number. Guess I will try registering again soon as I get time.
> 
> Thanks for the prompt info at least this confirms I have a sat. receiver.


 Dan, I have factory installed Sirius radio on my 06 Pathfinder. You have to tune to a certain channel which will show you the receiver ID, once you give that # to Sirius it should work. I did this while on the phone with Sirius, they were telling me what to do. Also it should state on the window sticker that you have Sirius radio under options.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 6, 2006)

I did finally get time to call Sirius and they guided me through the process. Had a difficult time getting it tuned in but it seems pretty nice once done.


----------

